# Receiver & Pkg variables w/ 622 upgrade??



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

Hello HD Lovers,

I've read through the 622 and new HD posts and I'm still dazed and confused 

I currently subscribe to AEP with leased 942, 811, and 510 with HD, Voom, and locals for about $130.xx/month. (includes DHA or whatever the insurance is called)

What additional channels would I receive in HD by upgrading to the new package?

Also, should I (and can I) upgrade the 811 to the 622 and keep leasing the 942 and 510 since they have DVRs?

And, finally, how much *more* would this cost me per month? :eek2:

Thanks for your Help!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

811 to 622, sure, $299, and if you wait until 4/1, likely the $200 rebate would be applicable as well. 

extra channels? all new HD channels, as any future channels will be MPEG4. currently, you're looking at 5 vooms, UniversalHD, ESPN2HD, Food and HGTV soon, HD locals at some point in the future. Maybe I missed a couple too.

cost is confusing still, but likely $99 Plat pack +$5 locals+$6 lease fee for 622+$10 for 2 extra rcvrs fee.. Plat pack of course saves $15 in dvr fees. I think this is everything. Not sure if there will be 10 to 12 more for lease fees on those other rcvrs too, you mentioned they are leased so likely their fee also


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

I just checked my latest bill for the above and it is $135.19. Used to be $130.48, but the rate just increased by $3 per month. I guess by the time we change pkg, our old pkg will cost as much as the new so there will be no incentive to drag our feet  . 

So, Platinum will run about $120 plus whatever the DHA plan will be called, plus (possible) additional lease fees, plus tax...


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't think your monthly costs would go up, despite additional HD channels. That assumes you plug the 622 into a phone line - $5/month more if you don't. There aren't reports in from people that have a 622, much less having a bill generated after getting a 622. The difference between AEP and HD Platinum is $15 which is what you are paying now for HD PAK plus Voom (unless you get a $5 HD PAK promotion??). 

$104.99 HD Platinum w/locals
$5.98 DHPP ("insurance")
$10.00 two $5 extra receiver charges

$120.97 Total

That is still $10 shy of your $130.xx now. So probably you didn't mention something (HBO/Starz) you get now?? Was $130 the price you have been paying, or the total from a bill generated after new pricing on 1Feb? Are there lots of taxes on a DISH bill in FL?

The 622 promotion has a monthly fee, but it may actually be $1 less than if you were a new DHA subscriber today. That fee may even be charged when it is the only receiver, but as long as your 942 and 510 were rented when you initially signed up, one of them should remain w/o a monthly receiver charge. If you managed to lease a 942 as an existing subscriber by sending a special email request, you could end up paying $5 more/month. More will be known by 1Apr if you will wait for the $200 rebate (and its details).

Edit: Only after posting mine, did your $135 price post appear. If you don't mind, could you copy and paste the line items from the new bill online here? I'm curious if you went up $3 for AEP, $1 for a 942 lease, and taxes to get to almost a $5 increse from the known $3.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

cab, keep in mind, that the $104.99 is a known figure, and 2 rcvrs extra should be $10. DVR's fees would be waved. Now, the 622 seems to have a $6 lease fee unless you are a new sub, and the 2 rcvrs he has were under lease already. So that should be an extra $16. 

But we're not clear on some of these lease fees since no one has actually gotten billed for a 622 as yet (monthly that is).


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> cab, keep in mind, that the $104.99 is a known figure, and 2 rcvrs extra should be $10. DVR's fees would be waved. Now, the 622 seems to have a $6 lease fee unless you are a new sub, and the 2 rcvrs he has were under lease already. So that should be an extra $16.
> 
> But we're not clear on some of these lease fees since no one has actually gotten billed for a 622 as yet (monthly that is).


That's the only part that is clear to me - we aren't clear.

To cause MORE confusion, I'll take the exact opposite position of "the 622 seems to have a $6 lease fee unless you are a new sub" and say it ONLY has the $6 extra receiver / mirror programming / lease fee if you are a new sub. Someone getting a DIU promotion lease of a 622 (read that as pretty much everybody getting a 622) will only pay $5/month. They will pay that even if it becomes the only receiver on the account. That's based on BoisePaul getting a copy of the DIU agreement (only with delivery of his ViP) and it still saying $5/month. Still unclear if they will pay that when they still have two previous receivers and DISH will now call the two previous the "extras" to get mirror charges. He also may have sent email to [email protected] and managed to get his 942 leased as an existing subscriber. If so, he already fell into the hole and a 622 doesn't make it deeper. If you pay the DIU $5, no mirror charges for THAT receiver.

Back in Jan, CSRs told me repeatedly that "extra receiver fees" for HD receivers would increase to $6 from $5. Most said that would apply to my existing owned 942 and other people's leased 811s. That may be true at times, and not true in other circumstances. We need bills posted. Given DISH bill clarity, we'll need LOTS of them.


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

CABill said:


> That is still $10 shy of your $130.xx now. So probably you didn't mention something (HBO/Starz) you get now?? Was $130 the price you have been paying, or the total from a bill generated after new pricing on 1Feb? Are there lots of taxes on a DISH bill in FL?.





CABill said:


> Edit: Only after posting mine, did your $135 price post appear. If you don't mind, could you copy and paste the line items from the new bill online here? I'm curious if you went up $3 for AEP, $1 for a 942 lease, and taxes to get to almost a $5 increse from the known $3.


_I'm embarrassed to admit I had never seen an itemized list of my bill, so I logged into my acct for the first time just so I could paste it here :sure:. My bill was actually 135.19 minus the 5.99 DHP fee, but since I had a credit on the acct, I didn't see that the $5.99 was credited (part of a new subscriber deal for long term commitment). So... the charge increased $3 for AEP and some change for tax._

New Monthly Charge(s) 01/17 to 02/16 
ADDITIONAL RECEIVER 5.0 
DIGITAL HOME ADVANTAGE -AMERICA'S EVERYTHING PAK/LOCAL 86.99 
ADDITIONAL RECEIVER 5.0 
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICEFEE 0.0 
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICEFEE 0.0 
DISH HOME PROTECTION 5.99 
DISH NETWORK HD PACKAGE 9.99 
VOOM ORIGINAL 5.0 
DHPP CREDIT 8TH MONTH - ADJUSTMENT -5.99

Account Charges $ 111.98 
Total $ 111.98

Taxes 
STATE/LOCAL TAX (SALES/GROSS RECEIPTS) 13.8

New Monthly Charge(s) 02/17 to 03/16 
ADDITIONAL RECEIVER 5.0 
DIGITAL HOME ADVANTAGE -AMERICA'S EVERYTHING PAK/LOCAL 89.99 
ADDITIONAL RECEIVER 5.0 
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICEFEE 0.0 
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICEFEE 0.0 
DISH HOME PROTECTION 5.99 
DISH NETWORK HD PACKAGE 9.99 
VOOM ORIGINAL 5.0 
DHPP CREDIT 9TH MONTH - ADJUSTMENT -5.99

Account Charges $ 114.98 
Total $ 114.98

Taxes 
STATE/LOCAL TAX (SALES/GROSS RECEIPTS) 14.22

Total Taxes $ 14.22


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

That certainly clears up one of my questions - "Are there lots of taxes on a DISH bill in FL?" :eek2: 

You are one of the few people that likely wouldn't have to pay more to get the new MPEG4 HD channels. DishHD Planinum w/ locals is $104.99 which is a penny more than your current AEP w/locals + HD PAK + Voom. You would drop one
ADDITIONAL RECEIVER 5.0
and add a line item for a ViP MPEG 4 receiver. It isn't stated clearly anywhere on the DISH website if a ViP622 will be $5 or $6 each month when you get the 622 via the existing customer upgrade. It is clearly spelled out that someone subscribing now would pay $6/month if they had TWO ViP receivers, but they don't currently allow two MPEG4 receivers to be rented. 

Just wait until people have activated 622s for the real skinny. The prorated costs appear the next day online in Recent Activity and only then will we know what DISH will really be charging. Your Recent Activity should show the $5.99 credit some number of days after your bill gets generated (on the first of the month for you??).

My THINKING is that it would cost you $.01/month, but you extend your commitment to at least HD Bronze for 18 months. That assumes you connect the 622 to a phone line ($5/month) and don't drop HD programming ($6/month). When your free DHPP runs out (you might have 12 months but the current Digital Home Advantage comes with 18 months), the bill will go up $5.99 if you choose to continue it.

Thanks for posting the billing info! It looks to be the only way we will really find out the costs.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

CABill said:


> I don't think your monthly costs would go up, despite additional HD channels....


I'll lob this question out there as well as I have NOT been able to get an answer when calling Dish or sending an email to the ceo address.

_by the way, my frustration with the CSRs mount every time I call. ANY question results in "can you hold a minute while I research that information," and then they come back with their training book response which doesn't answer the question or include all applicable fees... _

*I currenty have the 180 channel package and two DVRs which I own (501/508). This has worked great, I pay around $60 a month and get what I need.

I'd like to keep a similar setup but get HD instead. So, the likley situation is to shelve my 501 and replace it with the 622 HD DVR.

Every time I get this quoted the costs is >$90 a month. ?*

Now, before you say "that's the quote, move on, nothing to see here," I should point out that the quote is a little different every time I call and the ineptness of the CSRs has me lacking confidence that it is even quoted correctly.

Now, I know this is less than some of you with the everything package, but for me, *it doesn't seem right that my bill should go up $30 a month just because I want to get HD?*

Am I missing something? Is there a fee they are quoting me that I shouldn't be paying? Just asking becasue these new HD packages seemed to have leveled the HD costs for some people.

?


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

toddjb said:


> I'll lob this question out there as well as I have NOT been able to get an answer when calling Dish or sending an email to the ceo address.
> 
> _by the way, my frustration with the CSRs mount every time I call. ANY question results in "can you hold a minute while I research that information," and then they come back with their training book response which doesn't answer the question or include all applicable fees... _
> 
> ...


I'm sure somebody will pipe in with exact numbers, but while $30 bucks seems a little high it is in the ballpark. The HD programming is $20 on top of the base pack. The HD DVRs are an extra buck, and you may end up paying $5 receiver fee as an existing customer doing an upgrade (though there is much confusion about this fee). That's $26. Add in any taxes and you could be close to $30.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Four things in play:
AT180 went up in price February 1st.
DishHD is about $20 per month.
The ViP-622 has a DVR fee attached of $5.98.
The additional receiver fee (or lease fee if not owned) for a HD reciver is $1 more than a SD receiver (as of February 1st).

It is not hard to get to $30 more per month to upgrade to HD.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi todd

keep in mind, AT180 is $49.99, GoldHD is $69.99. Those are equal packages (both at AT180 for SD content) and of course the HD one has the 23 current HD channels (with 2 more do later this spring)

then, as the others mentioned, you will likely have a $6 charge for the lease off of 622. Currently, you would also be paying for 1 DVr fee I think (501 didn't have a DVR fee I believe, not sure about the 508). So you likely are also going to see a slight bump from having to pay the DVR fee now. 

IF you could, pull your itemized bill off the dish website. I would think you are already paying a 2nd rcvr fee, so that wouldn't change, you might be paying a single DVR fee, so that would change, and you'd be adding the lease payment for the $622, on top of the HD price. 

depending on your wants/needs, at $99 the platinumHD has no DVR fees, and maybe that would be intesting to you as well? it wouldn' be a lot more than the Gold package you are going to get now, and there is an $11 savings for no DVR fees


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

Rogueone said:


> ....
> IF you could, pull your itemized bill off the dish website. I would think you are already paying a 2nd rcvr fee, so that wouldn't change, you might be paying a single DVR fee, so that would change, and you'd be adding the lease payment for the $622, on top of the HD price.
> 
> depending on your wants/needs, at $99 the platinumHD has no DVR fees, and maybe that would be intesting to you as well? it wouldn' be a lot more than the Gold package you are going to get now, and there is an $11 savings for no DVR fees


Thanks all for helping to break down the package pricing.

I am lucky enough currently to skip the DVR fee on both my receivers so that would be an additional for the 622.

You make a good point on the platinumHD package. If that ended up being $10 more than my total...I'd probalby get that. But, if for $99 they also add on the other fees mentioned I'd be closer to $110+ ...and I can't stomach $50+ more for an HD switch. But you have made the $30 more realiistic. 

Again, just be so much easier if a CSR could have a normal conversation with me intead of putting me on hold after EVERY question and then returning to say"okay, do you want me to order that plan for you?" ...before the conversation is even close to over. So frustrating....

Has anyone found an easy way to get through the menus so an existing customer can upgrade equipment? All the menu prompts are for new customers, billing questions (automated), or to report a problem. There is no clear automated menu path for an existing customer looking to add equipment!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

lets see, existing customer, then change programming, then hit 0 till it sends you to an CSR


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

CABill said:


> You are one of the few people that likely wouldn't have to pay more to get the new MPEG4 HD channels. DishHD Planinum w/ locals is $104.99 which is a penny more than your current AEP w/locals + HD PAK + Voom. You would drop one
> ADDITIONAL RECEIVER 5.0
> and add a line item for a ViP MPEG 4 receiver. It isn't stated clearly anywhere on the DISH website if a ViP622 will be $5 or $6 each month when you get the 622 via the existing customer upgrade. It is clearly spelled out that someone subscribing now would pay $6/month if they had TWO ViP receivers, but they don't currently allow two MPEG4 receivers to be rented.





CABill said:


> My THINKING is that it would cost you $.01/month, but you extend your commitment to at least HD Bronze for 18 months. That assumes you connect the 622 to a phone line ($5/month) and don't drop HD programming ($6/month). When your free DHPP runs out (you might have 12 months but the current Digital Home Advantage comes with 18 months), the bill will go up $5.99 if you choose to continue it.


Thanks for helping me come up with a better idea of the cost to upgrade to Platinum HD w/622. I read somewhere that the DHA may not apply to the new receiver or acct after switching to the new package and that there is some other plan now. _DIU_? Does upgrading negate the previous commitment and agreement?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Freckles said:


> I read somewhere that the DHA may not apply to the new receiver or acct after switching to the new package and that there is some other plan now. _DIU_? Does upgrading negate the previous commitment and agreement?


I'd suggest reading 
HD Upgrade Details from E*  and treat the first post as what should happen. I've not seen a single post (but I can't read everything) from someone who added a ViP to their account and didn't have a charge added that disagreed with the "supposed to be" post. But forums are often more complaints than "Hey, they did the right thing."

I do know that BoisePaul (and others) had been told that his DHA was toast because he did a DIU. He did get things worked out monetarily, but I'm not certain he is still a DHA subscriber. You are not SUPPOSED to be "damaged" by the upgrade in terms of it changing your existing subscription. It does seem pretty clear that the receiver you get under DIU comes with its own agreement and isn't necessarily subject to all the terms of your agreement for whatever other receivers you may still have. Since the above URL says you WILL have to give up the 942 to get the $200 rebate, you have to decide if it would be worth $200 to get a 622 now and replace the 811 as you planned. My 942 was PURCHASED, so I'm not that happy about having to return owned for leased, and paying the same price to do so that you would pay as someone that leased theirs. An advantage to waiting until 1Apr is the real rules might be known. The DISH'n It Up agreement for existing subs has been in effect since at least last summer and DISH hasn't chosen to put it on the website. So I wouldn't expect to see it by 1Apr either.

A NEW subscriber getting a 622, 811, and a 510 (ignore that those particular receivers might not be offered) would NOT pay a $6 fee for their 622 and would just pay two $5 "extra receiver" fees. If it were a 622, 211, and a 510 (ignore that they may not currenly allow two ViP receivers), there would be a $5 and a $6 "extra receiver" fee. I'd HOPE that the intention is to charge the same under the existing customer promotion, regardless of what they name the fees.

If keeping the 942 is "worth" $200 to you, swap the 811 now (well, installs are out there a ways) and we can find out what really happens.


----------



## Guragu (Feb 15, 2006)

I have been reading the various posts regarding the confusion over the various upgrades and thought I would share my own experience.... 

This is my understanding

Call 1: Was cut off due to bad line connection; was easily confused
Call 2: CSR Dude claimed you had to go to a retail store
Call 3: Woman was helpful but corrected herself a couple of times. Deal was finally transacted, Installation set for 3/11

My Prior Setup:
510
501? (not sure of the number; one of the 1st boxes)
AT120+HBO+MultiSport+Locals
DHP 
84ish

New Setup:
622
510
PlatinumHD+Locals

What she claimed if I wanted to directly convert....

My equivalent current package:
HDSilver ($59.99) + HBO ($15) + locals (5) + 2xDVR fees (5.98) + equipment rental 622+510 (5+6=11) = ~$103
Total was ~$103
She pointed out that I (in her handy upsell), could get the Platinum package for a little bit more.

My new upsold package:
$99 + 5 (locals) + No DVR fees + equipment rental (5+6=11) = ~116.

I am thinking that I could have saved the $5.98 DVR fee in the lesser case if I kept the 501, but I can't avoid the equipment lease fee of $5. (Even if, I "own" the 501 from some prior program that I signed up for way back when). This last point I did not pursue because my head was still swimming from the weird math and extra fees and what not....


----------

